# Olympic OOPS.



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

David Henry is like....what?

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7271881574093963500&sourceid=docidfeed&hl=undefinedhttp://http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7271881574093963500&sourceid=docidfeed&hl=undefined


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> David Henry is like....what?
> 
> http://http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7271881574093963500&sourceid=docidfeed&hl=undefined


= http://www.w3.org/Protocols/




Nice link, Bone head! -


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> = http://www.w3.org/Protocols/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no idea of what your talking about?  

Young man, I will not stand for false accusations.


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> = http://www.w3.org/Protocols/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You idiot WTF......the link works so shut the fuck up


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> You idiot WTF......the link works so shut the fuck up


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 1, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>



I spoke to David Henry and he seemed all happy that someone had
stopped to talk to a low placing schlub like him, until...

I asked when Muscletech picked up his contract
(like I'm supposed to keep current on this kind of crust)
He gave me a big rolleyes, and got all dikhedish after that

so "F" him, I thought he was a good fresh competitor
until he branded himself a tool like that


----------



## musclepump (Oct 1, 2006)

She's blonde. You expected more?


----------

